# Indian to get a new home



## gazube (Sep 4, 2015)

Just out of the shop for a quick view but not for sale yet is a 1918-19 indian motobike.   Here is a quick view of a showroom quality bike .. every thing works the light, horn,  batteries included.  Finished photos to come with its sister 1924 ladies bike. Restoration in the works


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 4, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## sleepy (Sep 4, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## mike j (Sep 5, 2015)

Sweet, it's all in the details. Really like that shade of red on that bike, too.


----------



## theterrym (Sep 5, 2015)

Cant wait to see the them together.


----------



## gazube (Sep 5, 2015)

*Update indian photos*

Few more photos


----------



## tvtaddy (Sep 6, 2015)

Bikes looks good and being indian I feel cherished.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2015)

It is beautiful..and I would ride it!


----------



## gazube (Sep 6, 2015)

*Indian  motobike outside for some air*



gazube said:


> Few more photos



 beautiful day outside


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 6, 2015)

Fine quality of a bike right there.


----------



## kunzog (Sep 6, 2015)

Where can I buy some of those Pedal Blocks with Raised Indian Script?
  Email:  Kunzog@bellsouth.net


----------



## gazube (Sep 6, 2015)

kunzog said:


> Where can I buy some of those Pedal Blocks with Raised Indian Script?
> Email:  Kunzog@bellsouth.net




Actually found 40 yrs ago in a box of car parts and stuff not repop.   But then again maybe someone did in the 70's they did this but I think I have hit the lucky box.


----------



## gazube (Sep 8, 2015)

locomotion said:


> beautiful bike and restoration
> 
> where did you get the vintage looking battery tube batteries?




I made the battery pack.  Bike is almost ready for a new family


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 8, 2015)

Does it have a new home yet? Or?


----------



## gazube (Sep 10, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Does it have a new home yet? Or?




Not yet kinda.   But it's not just this one it's two model 154 ladies and the model 171 it's package deal just have one client who wants the first bid that's all I can offer..


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow! Gorgeous ladies frame.


----------



## gazube (Sep 11, 2015)

*Both indians  closer to the finish*



OldSkipTooth said:


> Wow! Gorgeous ladies frame.




So close but a tandem rack nice


----------



## gazube (Sep 18, 2015)

*Men's T71.  Ladies 154 model  done*



gazube said:


> So close but a tandem rack nice



My shop finally finished both Indian bicycles and it took a long time and a lot of detail so this is where we're at and I'll just send some pictures


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 18, 2015)

Sweet...may I ask the price range of such specimens?


----------



## gazube (Sep 18, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Sweet...may I ask the price range of such specimens?




9000.00  starting bid for the pair 

They're also on YouTube if you google Indian bicycle mens t71 and ladies model 154


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 18, 2015)

Pinstripes??


----------



## gazube (Sep 19, 2015)

Larmo63 said:


> Pinstripes??




Pinstripes done by hand by legendary pinstripe artist Glen Weisgerber you can always youtube or google him


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 19, 2015)

That's a pressure lamp pump mounted on your bike, but its not needed with solid rubber tires anyhoo.
Chris


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ya never know......


----------



## gazube (Sep 19, 2015)

willswares1220 said:


> Ya never know......




The restoration is to represent how the bike would look though it's not a rider they are two bikes that Pop.   Does display and are being sold as a set. The original bike pump that we restored is close to Austin style pump and will be sold as seen. ...also you tube   1919 indian bicycle and ladies indian bicycle model 154


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 20, 2015)

close up pics would be nice.


----------



## gazube (Sep 22, 2015)

Watch "1919 Indian bicycles men and  1924 ladies" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/NtwZay1X3B8


----------



## gazube (Sep 25, 2015)

gazube said:


> Watch "1919 Indian bicycles men and  1924 ladies" on YouTube
> https://youtu.be/NtwZay1X3B8




Close ups


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2015)

I noticed you revised your ebay listing to disclose the tank is fabricated.What other components are fabricated or reproductions ? Thanks


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 26, 2015)

Wrong rack for that bike


----------



## gazube (Sep 26, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> I noticed you revised your ebay listing to disclose the tank is fabricated.What other components are fabricated or reproductions ? Thanks




Hi Alan the tank is fabricated to original specs it is not Fiberglass this is made out of metal it is not a muffler it is actually a tank that is operational with a removable cap and there are batteries in there that makes the lights work on the ladies bike originally we were selling it in parts not as a whole so when we decided to restore it we had to get the headbadge again  it did cost me a little bit for the badge but I think its a repop.   But that's it everything else was restored the Troxel seats are new made from the original template and stamp so is the tool bag it is all. Correct it is just a restored bike


----------



## gazube (Sep 26, 2015)

Actually for a research that is the correct $1 luggage rack it took us over 9 months to make sure most of this bike is how it would have come off the showroom


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2015)

OK Gazube,thanks for the info.


----------



## gazube (Sep 26, 2015)

*Sold*



Dale Alan said:


> OK Gazube,thanks for the info.




New home found


----------

